# Major Eltima Trojan Hack for Macs



## HanaBi (Oct 23, 2017)

Users who have recently downloaded Eltima apps such as their Elmedia Player; or performed any updates over the past weekend, should be aware of a serious malware trojan called "OSX.Proton" has been "bundled" with the legitimate app by hackers

QUOTE - "_*Proton is a remote-control trojan designed specifically for Mac systems. It opens a backdoor granting root-level command-line access to commandeer the computer, and can steal passwords, encryption and VPN keys, and crypto-currencies from infected systems. It can gain access to a victim's iCloud account, even if two-factor authentication is used, and went on sale in March with a $50,000 price tag.*_"

The hack occurred in the 19th October, and was detected and subsequently resolved by Etima the following day. There is a scan a user can run to determine if they have the trojan installed. (see link below)

However, if detected the advice given by Eltima is a complete OS reinstall:-

QUOTE - "*A total system OS reinstall is the only guaranteed way to totally rid your system of this Malware," it warned. "This is a standard procedure for any system compromise with the affection of administrator account.*"


Malware hidden in vid app is so nasty, victims should wipe their Macs


----------

